# Aemet.es imagens de radar



## Earthling (18 Set 2010 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Este é o site de meteorologia d espanha certo? Entao porque que não aparecem as imagens de radar da zona de Portugal? É que os radares apanham Portugal e são imagens de radar de 10 em 10 minutos!


Obrigracias


----------



## Mjhb (18 Set 2010 às 12:46)

E uma questão política.  Ao contrário do nosso instituto que disponíbiliza as imagens de radar e o mapa de descargas à área espanhola apanhada, apesar do pouco alcance e do longo tempo de espera, os espanhóis não. Para mim é uma questão política.


----------



## Earthling (18 Set 2010 às 12:48)

ah entao é de proposito e os espanhois que moram perto da fronteira tb nada.... 

fogo radar actualizar de 10 em 10 minutos! Tb quero um assim ca!


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2010 às 13:27)

Os radares espanhóis ou estão com problemas ou estão em manutenção, neste caso estão Corunha, Cáceres e Sevilha offline. A AEMET tem vindo a modernizar gradualmente os seus equipamentos, pode ser disso não sei. Os próprios espanhóis não tem acesso a eles e queixam-se bastante como devem compreender. Portanto não há neste aspecto questão politica nenhuma. Se fosse para bloquear para Portugal fariam como fizeram nas descargas, não mandavam os radares próximos de Portugal abaixo 

Nas descargas sim, qualquer coisa de estranho ocorreu para aquele bloqueio, uma grande estupidez, pois os espanhóis assim também não podem ver por exemplo a progressão de uma trovoada de Portugal para Espanha. Lá terão as suas estranhas razões, já li teorias de todo o tipo, de ser para contabilizar apenas descargas efectivamente em Espanha ao contrário do que acontece em Portugal, mas acho isso estranho.


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Set 2010 às 17:53)

Acho que o facto dos radares não mostrarem os dados ao publico para a zona Portuguesa não quer dizer que os técnicos espanhóis não vejam a informação.

Deve apenas tratar-se de uma questão de "layers" com um filtro, aplicadas às imagens que são disponibilizadas na internet.


----------

